# USA to aus ridiculous shipping costs



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys just wanted to know if there is any other way to get items shipped here to aus without it costing $50 to $100 postage I know I can ship things for about $20 there so why is it so costly through mobs like wall tools and allwall and such drywall sites I know we have a great site in plastering supplies but I have found some tools alot cheaper over there saving me close to $100 but when shipping goes in its about the same any input would be great


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I dont know how but when i got that trowel from all wall it had a shipping cost of $50aud now if you look globally nevada is on the other side of the states where if i braught it from michigan it was $30 bucks i think it depends where they are


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't go cheap on shipping, For the money all wall wants its great service, Delivered in often less than a week with back up emails and tracking.

Heres what cheap shipping from Canada has got me..................12 weeks waiting..........Yes 12 weeks, and that's happened 3 times.

Just go for All walls cheaper option shipping and forget walltools, But do try west tech tools and email them, You will get Lynda and she will give you shipping option but DONT, go for the cheap one.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I got my parcel from nevada in like 4 days it was so quick ny credit card hasnt even been deducted yet


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shipping almost doubled a few years back, you've got to be a bit strategic in what else you can include in the same package to help absorb the freight charge. 
Listen to Caz....don't take the cheapest option, taking the expensive option we can get a package quicker from Vegas via Auckland (NZ) than we can just from Auckland.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's exactly it like Kiwi man said, If I want a tool I tend to add it to cart, See what the shipping is, Then go hunting for other things like parts, knifes etc , Often the shipping does not change so that's your little perk, I often get the big sanding blocks, A few of those or a pack of sanding discs, Cutter blades, box blades, anglehead blades, flushers, there is a lot to get.

Embella just got a trowel, I bet he could have sneaked several other little things in there for the same shipping cost :yes:

Or team up with someone, They might want something so split the cost.

And I Repeat DONT go cheap on shipping, You will regret that.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have bought from All-wall!
3 days and my stuff was at my door:thumbup:
That was after I had to pay import tax!:furious:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, some of you guys get your stuff quick from all wall. I live in michigan and sometimes it takes them over a week to get me my stuff.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I am in Michigan also, and I received my all wall shipments in 3 to 5 business days.


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## Star Drywall Inc. (Apr 17, 2015)

I am only one state over in California. But every time I order from All-wall if its early enough I get it the next day. I mean every time. Its pretty amazing


----------

